# I think Fifi is finally in labour, or at least close!



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey! She has finally started snooping around her nesting box. She has been acting nervous and pacing for 2 days now. About 20 minutes ago she was making some weird noises so i went into the dining room and noticed that her mucus plug was hanging out. She is now following me around and trying to lie on me (which isn't normal) and is licking herself loads!

Any advice?

Jack


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Goodluck hope all goes well, let us know how she gets on:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)

Will do  She has climbed into her box, moved it all around and has settled down in there now


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

If you have seen the plug she will be in the early stages of labour. 

who knows how many hours it will take but it will be happening now.

good luck!!


----------



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you very much! She has moved everything around in her box, and she is constantly cleaning, and rolling around now and then. I am keeping a close eye on her


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I hope she is as we thought she lost her plug 2weeks ago??? how many datys is she now????


----------



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)

I know! That was a false alarm. I really don't know, i have only had her 4 weeks and she was showing then, so she must be like 60 something days?


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

TB the op doesn't have a date.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

well if she was showing she must have been 5 weeks, so 4weeks would =the 9 to be pregnant, hope it goes well!!


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

keep us updated!!

there's almost always someone here, even through the night if you need advice.

have your vets number ready too, just in case :thumbup:


----------



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)

I'll keep you updated! And i have the vet numbers too


----------



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)

Update on Fifi .. She is making loud noises, her belly is going mad and she keeps twisting, she looks so scared!  I don't think her waters have gone yet though!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

you dont normally notice it as they go in the litter tray, is she in pain?  any contractions??


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

Good luck, could be long night for you by sounds of things.


----------



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)

Hmm, she is making a lot of noise, and is trying to push, her waters have gone, the paper is wet


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Good luck and i hope all goes well


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

good luck, hoping for lots of fluffy bundles of joy for you!


----------



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you! We can see the first kitten coming out


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

oooooooooooooooooo!!!!!! go mummy!!!!


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

These threads always make me excited!


----------



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)

The first kitten is out and she is cleaning it now, its moving, all looks good


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

gd luck hope all goes well


----------



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)

The placenta has now come out


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Good luck. Congratulations on your first kitten:thumbup:


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Mind and count the placentas  Is mom coping well?


----------



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)

She is coping very well! I think contractionsare starting again! The kitten is trying to feed of her and shes spraining, bless her


----------



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)

The 2nd has just been born


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

well done mum, just keep a eye on her, did she eat the planenta?


----------



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)

She ate the first one, she hasn't eaten the second one yet


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks  She's just had her 3rd kitten


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Glad it's going well  Any more do you think?


----------



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)

I think there is still 1-2 more to come


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

you could try showing it to her, sometimes they get a little pre-occupied! It releases hormones and helps them to bond with the kittens and helps the milk come out so well worth it !


----------



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)

She hasn't had anymore, i think that's it, but she may decide to push one more out, shes cleaning them and herself now, there'sa lot of mess!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lol they do get very messy!! well done mum & human mum/dad...lol! :laugh: 
oh remember to change the bedding daily!


----------



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes, really bloody!! i will change them tomorrow, and then everyday after, i will leave her be tonight though


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Congrats on the new arrivals x


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Congratulations on the littluns so far! Hope you all manage to get at least some rest tonight x


----------



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)

Just noticed the placenta is still attached to one of the kittens, any advise??


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Jck17 said:


> Just noticed the placenta is still attached to one of the kittens, any advise??


show it to mum, if she doesnt do it then come back!!


----------



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)

She isn't interested, shes covered her kittens


----------



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)

She is eating it now! think it's fine


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

aw great news,so how many did she have? and some pics when you can please, can't rem if you showed us her last time


----------



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)

Yeah it's off  I will get pics up tomorrow once she's cleaned them all up


----------



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)

Update - She has started having contractions again after like 4 hours


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I don't know much about cats, but watch her she should be okay. I'm sure someone else will be on right away to advise...Jill


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Jck17 said:


> Update - She has started having contractions again after like 4 hours


Has she delivered all placentas? If so it's not unusual for them to have a break of 4 hours and then deliver another. Some kitties deliver more kittens the next day!

If you're at all concerned give your emergency vet a call  They won't mind you calling and it wont cost you anything.


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Wish i had advice!  but hope everything is going OK.Congrats on your babies


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Some cats do stop and then start again much later on. How is she doing?


----------



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)

Sorry for the long pause, it was a long night, there are still only 3 babies, all placentas come out after each one. I can still feel something inside her though and it feels like it moves now and then. And she rolls of her back like she did the day before she went into labour with them 3. She and the kittens all look healthy, and they have all been cleaned up and fresh bedding has been put down.


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

I missed the birth 

Congrats on your new litter, what sexes & colours do you have?


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Jck17 said:


> Sorry for the long pause, it was a long night, there are still only 3 babies, all placentas come out after each one. I can still feel something inside her though and it feels like it moves now and then. And she rolls of her back like she did the day before she went into labour with them 3. She and the kittens all look healthy, and they have all been cleaned up and fresh bedding has been put down.


Congrats on your 3 new Kittens, well done Mum.

Keep an eye on her, as you probably are already.:thumbup::thumbup:

The First stage of labor progresses to the second stage of labor with the initiation of hard contractions and the birth of a kitten which you have now experienced at first hand.

The third stage of labor refers to the passing of the placenta which the female on most occassions eats again which you have experienced. The entire litter is usually born within 6 hours with kittens arriving every 30 to 60 minutes.However some females can take a lot longer.

If she is stressed, distracted or tired, she is able to stop her labor and restart the next day some females have been known to wait longer than 48hours to resume with their contractions. If she does not restart, and you are convinced there is a Kitten left in there, contact your Vet, my vet is happy to call in and check Mum and Kittens over after birth, I would imagine yours will be the same.

Hope she is ok, Congrats on your new Kittens once again:thumbup:


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

Congrats on your new kittens, can't wait to see photo :thumbup:


----------



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)

Looks like it's just the 3 kittens, they seem to be doing well. I'm not sure on sexes yet, one it black and white like mummy, and the other 2 are silver tabby type cats!


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Ohhh I love the one with the spot:001_wub:


----------



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)

Aww!  Sorry about the bad picture, the lighting is bad under the stairs


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh I love silver tabbies! Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

just a guess but I think they will be normal tabbies, some look a little grey at birth


----------

